# The #1 team in the nation.



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

Duke, they are the easy favorites to win the title in 2005-2006 college basketball season without question. Now that Williams is offically coming back to school, I do not think there is one team better than they are.

PG Paulus (Dockery) (Nelson)
SG Redick (Pocius)
SF McRoberts (McClure)
PF Randolph (Melchionni)
C Williams (Boateng)


PG: Paulus is going to do wonders for Duke, he will provide them toughness, passion and intensity on the court. If he goes after loose balls and dives into the stands to get them in all star games, just think what he would do in regular games. What Duke lacked last year will be a asset this year.

SG: Redick, he goes without saying, great shooter, very dangerous and will be even better since there is more talent around him this year. He will not have to do it all like he did last year.

SF: McRoberts, great inside outside combination. He is athletic player, can cut to the basket, post up smaller players or take slower players off the dribble. If he develops a better post up game he will really be dangerous as a PF, and I am sure they will play him at both positions.

PF: Randolph, a solid player, has never paned out yet but is a tough player, will do the dirty work and is solid offensively. He is a solid player for them, nothing great but now that they have McRoberts they will not have to rely on his play downlow as much.

C: Williams, a great talent, easily the most dominant defensive post player in the nation. Is a rebounding machine and the best shot blocker around. Very physical down low, is a true load and is very hard to handle. He is also a very hard player to slow down in the paint, has a nice jump shot and good touch.



They will great good production out of Pocius for sure, he will be a fine player off the bench. And Dockery will provide good defense and Nelson is a solid playmaker as well. If Melchionni makes shots off the bench and Boateng plays well in the paint they will be very hard to beat.

Could have a lineup of
PG Paulus
SG Redick
SF Pocius
PF McRoberts
C Williams

or

PG Paulus
SG Redick
SF Melchionni
PF McRoberts
C Williams


Yes this is coming from a die hard North Carolina fan, I know its weird. I do not like Duke at all, I hate Duke with a passion, but I respect them as a team and realize they will be amazing next year, they are so talented. The addition of McRoberts, Pocius and Paulus will make them something special. If they do not win the national title, it will be good because I dislike them, but it will be sad because with this much talent there is almost no reason they should not win it all.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

I don't think Greg will start the year as a starter even thou he is better than dockery. I think Josh could start all year thou.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

OZZY said:


> Duke, they are the easy favorites to win the title in 2005-2006 college basketball season without question. Now that Williams is offically coming back to school, I do not think there is one team better than they are.
> 
> PG Paulus (Dockery) (Nelson)
> SG Redick (Pocius)
> ...


 :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: 

Wow Ozzy, I didn't think you were capable of this.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

I have Duke at #1, but I have 5 other teams that are about the same caliber. 

UConn
Villanova
Kentucky
Gonzaga
Oklahoma


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

oh god no, please, ESPN will tell us that they are the greatest Duke team ever. greaT.


----------



## On Thre3 (Nov 26, 2003)

KJay said:


> oh god no, please, ESPN will tell us that they are the greatest Duke team ever. greaT.


they quite possible are, as much as i hate to say it. it pains me to say it, their lineup is so incredibly stacked, its mind boggling.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

Alright, lets put things in perspective though, the UNC lineup this year would kill that Duke team next year.

PG Felton
SG McCants
SF M. Williams
PF J. Williams
C May

This lineup would take that Duke lineup any day of the week. However, all of those players on the UNC team will be in the NBA. So yes Duke has the best team in the nation next year and will kill people, but lets be serious, they could not beat that UNC lineup.

What makes that Duke team really dangerous for next year though is that they have many quality shooters, good size, good versitility and a great PG that can distribute the basketball.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

OZZY said:


> Alright, lets put things in perspective though, the UNC lineup this year would kill that Duke team next year.
> 
> PG Felton
> SG McCants
> ...


They beat the same team this year...what's not to say they couldn't beat them next year (especially with the addition of McRoberts, Paulus, Pocius, and Boykin)?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

:laugh:-ing @ Ozzy

Like Truth alluded to - have you forgotten? They split in their only two matchups. They add better players, and you think Duke wouldn't win? :laugh: But, I do admire you for all your kind words about your hated rivals.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

> Like Truth alluded to - have you forgotten? They split in their only two matchups. They add better players, and you think Duke wouldn't win? But, I do admire you for all your kind words about your hated rivals.


You do realize that Marvin Williams was about 20% of what he could be, and if they would play next year they would be much more advanced as a player. May will get better over time and so will Felton as well. Just look at the improvement from May and Felton compared from this year to last year. 

If they went out on the street and played right now no way would Duke win. Sure they split in the season, so what, who won the National Championship? That is what I thought.

You can laugh all you want but compare once next years Duke team wins a national title. Until then, Duke is still UNC's ***** based on last years accomplishments.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

OZZY said:


> You do realize that Marvin Williams was about 20% of what he could be, and if they would play next year they would be much more advanced as a player. May will get better over time and so will Felton as well. Just look at the improvement from May and Felton compared from this year to last year.
> 
> If they went out on the street and played right now no way would Duke win. Sure they split in the season, so what, who won the National Championship? That is what I thought.
> 
> You can laugh all you want but compare once next years Duke team wins a national title. Until then, Duke is still UNC's ***** based on last years accomplishments.


Extremely poor reasoning. "20% of what he could be."  They still split head-to-head. Go ahead and argue - MSU beat Duke and UNC beat MSU therefore UNC > Duke. And I will reply - UNC couldn't even win its own conference title. In the ACC Tourney, Duke > GT, GT > UNC, therefore Duke > UNC.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

Again, based on the results of last years NCAA season and UNC's *national* championship, Duke is currently UNC's ***** until they win a title.


----------



## Gtown07 (Dec 10, 2003)

Last year's UNC DEFINETLY had more talent than next year's Duke. UNC had ridiculous talent but never got it fully together. For whatever reason bad coaching, trying to impress scouts, etc they couldnt be as dominant as they shouldve been. However they got the job done. And very dominantly I might add. Also, the first pick of this year's draft (in my opinion, at least) was coming off the bench!! Yes they lost to Duke in a very close game (at Duke) where Felton made a ridiculous mistake at the end of the game and they couldnt make any free throws. But they won the 2nd time and took care of business. 

Next year's Duke is overrated. Lets see the frosh play, especially Paulus. And Randolph is a liability. Lets be honest with ourselves this team is not Duke's best team. Even the team that lost to Rip's Uconn team was better. Not to mention the Laettner/Hill/Hurley years?? This upcoming team isn't a top 3 Duke team. 

UConn will win it all next year. People aren't exactly sleeping on these guys but anyone putting Duke ahead of them are either biased or are just plain forgetting about UConn's returning/incoming talent.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

> UConn will win it all next year. People aren't exactly sleeping on these guys but anyone putting Duke ahead of them are either biased or are just plain forgetting about UConn's returning/incoming talent.


Ok I am a UNC fan, I hate Duke, but I at least realize they will be a great team. Sure UCONN has Boone and Bynum will be very good for them, but I think Williams is overrated, Gay is a solid player but don't see him being dominant and Brown/Anderson will be good shooters for them. However, all in all Duke has more talent I think, if Villanueva came back it would be a different story, but he didn't. Unless there is some big time maturation by the UCONN players, they will not win it all next year, if they couldn't this year why can they next year? And really if you take the play of S. Williams and Boone, compare the two, Williams did way better last year. Boone had a very off season, and the only way UCONN will be really really great is it Bynum is the man at center and dominates.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

Gtown07 said:


> Yes they lost to Duke in a very close game (at Duke) where Felton made a ridiculous mistake at the end of the game and they couldnt make any free throws. But they won the 2nd time and took care of business.


Please don't try to excuse their first loss by citing Felton's mistake. Even if he didn't make the mistake, UNC still had to make a shot.

Also, if you do that, I can make the excuse that Duke should have won the second game, but they just choked it away at the end.



> Next year's Duke is overrated.


I'm not sure that they are overrated....I guess we will have to see them play. Personally, I think they are going to absolutely dominate the ACC.



> Lets see the frosh play, especially Paulus. And Randolph is a liability.


So that's your argument that they are overrated? Shav is a liability and the freshmen haven't yet played? Shav isn't a very good player, but I don't see how he is a liability, especially since he is an excellent defender. I am not sure of the direct impact the freshmen will have on the court, but I think their biggest value to the team is the added depth. Now Shelden doesn't have to play so tentative on defense since he won't be as threatened by foul trouble, and with this new depth Duke may actually be able to run a fast break every now and then, which will actually help Redick even more. One thing that hurt Redick last year is that they were such a half-court team; when Duke plays more in transition, Redick is more likely to get away from his defender for an open shot.



> Lets be honest with ourselves this team is not Duke's best team. Even the team that lost to Rip's Uconn team was better. Not to mention the Laettner/Hill/Hurley years?? This upcoming team isn't a top 3 Duke team.


I agree with you. This is not the best Duke team ever. However, compare them relatively to their competition and you may have an argument.



> UConn will win it all next year.


What???? UCONN will win it all next year? If that's your opinion, fine, but why don't you try to support it?



> People aren't exactly sleeping on these guys but anyone putting Duke ahead of them are either biased or are just plain forgetting about UConn's returning/incoming talent.


I don't see how someone picking Duke is picking them strictly out of bias. There are a lot of people in this forum picking them number 1, and they definitely aren't Duke fans. 

And BTW, are you forgetting about Duke's returning talent?

An All-American first-teamer and ACC player of the year (who will make a run at the Duke scoring record and the all-time 3 pointers made record) and an All-American center who just happens to be the returning defensive player of the year.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

OZZY said:


> You do realize that Marvin Williams was about 20% of what he could be, and if they would play next year they would be much more advanced as a player. May will get better over time and so will Felton as well. Just look at the improvement from May and Felton compared from this year to last year.
> 
> If they went out on the street and played right now no way would Duke win. Sure they split in the season, so what, who won the National Championship? That is what I thought.
> 
> You can laugh all you want but compare once next years Duke team wins a national title. Until then, Duke is still UNC's ***** based on last years accomplishments.



Please Ozzy, tell me where the 20% came from? Again, you are making an absolutely arbitrary estimate and pawning it off as a fact to support your argument.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Gtown07 said:


> Last year's UNC DEFINETLY had more talent than next year's Duke.


I don't believe anyone was arguing that fact. Let me remind you - the team with the most talent doesn't always win (_see last year's game one between Duke-UNC_).


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

> Please Ozzy, tell me where the 20% came from? Again, you are making an absolutely arbitrary estimate and pawning it off as a fact to support your argument.


Wait to see when he gets drafted and how high, then get back to me. 

It is a reality Marvin Williams just scratched the surface of his talents in college. Based on what he did this year, he is not a top 3 pick, but based on his potential he is a lock to be a top 3 pick in the NBA draft and for a player that came off the bench all year, that is damn impressive. 

I said Duke has a lot of talent, that is true, but I bet anything no player on the Duke team next year will even touch the heights Marvin Williams can potentially reach as a basketball player. I consider that to be a fact, Marvin is going to be a wonderful talent in the NBA.


Yes Duke is talented next year, I think they are the most talented team in college basketball *next* year. 

However, again UNC has won the latest national championship, thus they are on top of the food chain until Duke wins one of there own. 


Yes I started a thread about how Duke will be a great team next year, but I am not going to completely kiss there ****ing ***. Games still have to be played, on paper they look like a great team but have not proven anything yet, its all speculation.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

OZZY said:


> Wait to see when he gets drafted and how high, then get back to me.
> 
> It is a reality Marvin Williams just scratched the surface of his talents in college. Based on what he did this year, he is not a top 3 pick, but based on his potential he is a lock to be a top 3 pick in the NBA draft and for a player that came off the bench all year, that is damn impressive.


I agree that he is a great talent and that he will improve a lot over the next few years. However, when you throw start throwing numbers like your 20% around, it seems that you are trying to sell highly subjective opinions as statistical facts.



> I said Duke has a lot of talent, that is true, but I bet anything no player on the Duke team next year will even touch the heights Marvin Williams can potentially reach as a basketball player. I consider that to be a fact, Marvin is going to be a wonderful talent in the NBA.


You may be right. I don't disagree with you. However, although your opinion may be valid, it is not a FACT. Right now it is just reasonable speculation.




> Yes Duke is talented next year, I think they are the most talented team in college basketball *next* year.
> 
> However, again UNC has won the latest national championship, thus they are on top of the food chain until Duke wins one of there own.


Yes, Carolina won the national championship this season. However, that doesn't change the fact that Duke has DOMINATED the ACC for the past decade. 




> Yes I started a thread about how Duke will be a great team next year, but I am not going to completely kiss there ****ing ***. Games still have to be played, on paper they look like a great team but have not proven anything yet, its all *speculation*.


Hmmm....that's funny, our predictions of Duke's future success is only speculation, yet your predictions of Marvin Williams' NBA success is a fact.

Just like your predictions of the bright NBA future of Rick Rickert.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

I can't stand, for this reason, most fans of teams who just won the nat'l championship. Let's pause and, please, actually look at what you've said since your first post. I may repeat some of the things that I said previously to show how absurd some of your quotes are.

_*Post #1:*_
Great post becuase, well, you praised Duke. 

_*Post #2:*_


> the UNC lineup this year would kill that Duke team next year....This lineup would take that Duke lineup any day of the week. However, all of those players on the UNC team will be in the NBA.


First, you start by making it sound like the '04-'05 UNC team would beat the '05-'06 Duke team "any day of the week," which in and of itself is absurd, becuase (a) two teams in different years can't play unless this is a video game. That's like saying the 1993 National Champion Tarheels could beat the '05-'06 Blue Devils. Who cares? Obviously it isn't going to happen. And (b) the '04-'05 Duke team, with seemingly less talent, beat your unbeatable team once and, let's be honesty, _should_ have beaten them twice (I do give some credit to UNC for that 2nd win). So what's not to say next year's team couldn't win? But like you said, it's all paper talk right now until they suit up.

_*Post #3:*_


> and if they would play next year they would be much more advanced as a player.


How can you reasonably argue for or against that? Anyone can say, "Well in two years, _whoever_ is going to be 38.8% better than he is now, therefore my team will beat your team." Please.  



> Sure they split in the season, so what, who won the National Championship?


At this point, the replies have gotten totally off the initial topic. I don't see how winning the Nat'l Championship makes you better than a team that you didn't even play en route to winning that tournament, but whatever.

_*Post #4:*_
See the last part about what I said about post #3.

_*Post #5:*_
I really don't care about UConn so I'll skip this one.

_*Post #6:*_


> Wait to see when he gets drafted and how high, then get back to me.


I don't believe Truth was arguing the fact that he doesn't have potential, but how are you to know next season he breaks out to 100%? BTW, no way a kid can go from 20% to 90% or 100% in one offseason.



> Games still have to be played, on paper they look like a great team but have not proven anything yet, its all speculation.


The COMPLETELY goes against what you're arguing. You're trying to tell me that if UNC (with Felton, May, etc.) played against Duke (of next season), there is no possible way Duke would ever win? Isn't that playing the game on paper? :wink: 

As I said before, very, very poor reasoning.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

The essence of competition is A versus B, me versus you, 1 versus 2. 

Sure I respect the competition that is Duke University, they are a quality and formidable basketball program. However, as a competitor, as a UNC fan I will degrade, distort and insult Duke University any chance I get. 

Duke is here, there is a wall, and I am on the other side of that wall, the side that UNC is on. And sorry I am not crossing it. This thread, I looked over the wall, said, yes Duke will be very good next year. But to ask me to convert, and as I say kiss there ****ing ***, well that is not going to happen.

Throw all the smart boy logic and overanalyzing out the window, I said my positive thing about Duke, now it is back to the other side.


As an amateur scout, I respect Duke’s talent and their players ability, but as a team as a program I hate the **** out of them. Wisconsin is probably the only other college program I hate more than Duke University.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

OZZY said:


> The essence of competition is A versus B, me versus you, 1 versus 2.


okay



> Sure I respect the competition that is Duke University, they are a quality and formidable basketball program. However, as a competitor, as a UNC fan I will degrade, distort and insult Duke University any chance I get.


And we will expose and argue your distortions. 



> But to ask me to convert, and as I say kiss there ****ing ***, well that is not going to happen.


Ozzy, you are making absolutely no sense. When did anyone ever ask you to convert to a Duke fan? Where? Please show me where?

All we did was point out that your argument was devoid of logic and supported by flawed and nonfactual arguments. Nobody ever told you to convert to anything.



> Throw all the smart boy logic and overanalyzing out the window,


I can't say I'm surprised by this statement.



> I said my positive thing about Duke, now it is back to the other side.


Please don't act like saying one positive thing excuses all of you illogical and fact lacking arguments.




> As an amateur scout, I respect Duke’s talent and their players ability, but as a team as a program I hate the **** out of them. Wisconsin is probably the only other college program I hate more than Duke University.


I'm not asking you to like them. But if you want to be a scout, don't you think you should use rational logic in your assessment of players and teams? Or is that too much "smart boy logic" for you?


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

Ok what originally pissed me off was the classic comment, UNC could not beat next years Duke team. Well looking at potential and talent at the next level, I think it is dead obvious who is the more talented team. Yes Duke has great talent next year but its nothing close to what UNC had last year. Maybe they are deeper but if you look at a 6 players, UNC wins.


Paulus: 3-4 year player at Duke, will maximize his abilities at Duke, become a great college player. In the NBA he has the chance to be a late 1st round pick if he really improves, but his lack of athletic ability and raw talent will limit him in the NBA. Thus Felton > Paulus.

Redick: Another player, 4 years in college, great college player, pro success not so great most likely. Awesome shooter, mentally strong but lacks overall athletic ability and quickness. Another player that will maximize his ability but his pro potential is questionable. Solid but not great. Thus McCants > Redick.

McRoberts: Has a lot of potential, will be a great college player and if he improves his shooting ability and overall defensive quickness so he can play the SF or if he gets stronger to play the PF either or. Should be a future lottery pick in the draft. However compared to another certain SF he would not be as quick, fast or as athletic overall and would get beat. Thus M. Williams > McRoberts.

Randolph: Average college player, moderate pro future, but most likely none. Thus J. Williams > Randolph.

Williams: Very good player and potentiall a great professional, awesome shot blocker, great defender but is moderately limited on offense. He has great build and should and that will help him in the pros, is a hard nose player that is tough. Thus May = S. Williams

Pocius: Potentially is a very impressive player, very good athletically. Not a great defender but could work at it. Handes the ball well and is very good going to the hoop. Will most likely be a slashing scorer/shooter and could be a average pro at best. Thus Manuel < Pocius.


Again sure with Boateng, Melchionni, Dockery, Nelson and McClure are great off the bench but most are very limited professionally. Nelson has a chance, maybe Boateng and maybe McClure but that is about it. So potentially, professionally and talent wise UNC would win.

Duke has a lot of talent for next year, but there is a reason that a majority of their players peak in college and not at the next level as often. 

There is your illogical argument.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

OZZY said:


> Throw all the smart boy logic and overanalyzing out the window, I said my positive thing about Duke, now it is back to the other side.



Yeah, never let logic get in a way of an arguement.


Anyway- Like it has already been stated....Duke beat that UNC team. So, with additions, is it unreasonable to expect them to not at least split the games between them?

As far as your "20%" statement. Arbitrarily assigned percentages don't work. 


However much Marvin Williams may improve doesn't matter. You were saying next year's Duke team couldnt beat THIS YEARS UNC TEAM.

Meaning Marvin Williams as he was this past season.

Since Duke split this season with UNC, I fail to see any logical reasoning you've/or anyone else for the matter have demonstrated to prove that Duke couldn't beat UNC.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

OZZY said:


> Ok what originally pissed me off was the classic comment, UNC could not beat next years Duke team.


Ozzy, I stopped reading right after this sentence.

When did I say that 04-05 UNC could not beat 05-06 Duke?

When did TonyM say that?

When did anyone say that?

What we said is that Duke _*could*_ beat UNC. This was in response to your statement that UNC's lineup with all players returning "would take that Duke lineup any day of the week."

You then said that "they could not beat that UNC lineup."

So you said that Duke next season would not possibly beat UNC next season, if all their players returned.

TonyM and I argued that proposterous statement, and supported it with the fact that Duke played UNC 2 very close games this season, winning 1 of the 2 games. Although the UNC players would improve (especially Marvin Williams), the Duke team would be much improved with the addition of the top recruiting class in the country.

So you said that Duke could not beat UNC next season if all the UNC players returned.

TonyM and I argued that it is unreasonable to think that Duke couldn't beat UNC.

We never said that UNC couldn't beat Duke.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Ok, so you're saying 5 years from now, after these guys have matured and become pro athletes, the UNC alumni will beat the Duke alumni. Then, I agree. I just thought since this was a colelge board, we were talking about a bunch of college basketball players, not futuristic NBA players.

And btw, I don't remember anyone saying "UNC could not beat next years Duke team." All I meant by my comments were that out of 2 games, I wouldn't put it past Duke to at least win one of those games.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

> What we said is that Duke could beat UNC. This was in response to your statement that UNC's lineup with all players returning "would take that Duke lineup any day of the week."


Well I have come to realize that you were just straddling the fence. Thus, your great rock solid arguments are indisputable because you do not go to far in one direction or the other. I on the other hand do the exact opposite. 

So yes, if this is a high school debate competition, you win, I don't care. Sure you didn't say they would win straight out, you said they could win. Well then you could say anything because its not admitting it will happen, and really anything could happen so by saying could, you can't be touched.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

OZZY said:


> Well I have come to realize that you were just straddling the fence. Thus, your great rock solid arguments are indisputable because you do not go to far in one direction or the other. I on the other hand do the exact opposite.
> 
> So yes, if this is a high school debate competition, you win, I don't care. Sure you didn't say they would win straight out, you said they could win. Well then you could say anything because its not admitting it will happen, and really anything could happen so by saying could, you can't be touched.


No.

We chose to say "they could" beat them bec. we don't pretend to know for a fact what will happen.

And yet, we are High Schoolers bec. we don't want to make up something and present it as factual?

Laughable.


----------



## On Thre3 (Nov 26, 2003)

yes uncs team this year would beat dukes team next year, but not anyday of the week. They simply have the talent+experience. And based on your logic, since Duke lost to maryland this year, then Dukes squad should not be able to beat marylands team anyday of the week. 

And to gtown guy, say UNC never got it togeather is absurd. Thats just an idiot theory by the media and ignorant people, just because they didnt win everysingle game doesnt mean they didnt get it togeather. Illinois dominated last year, did they get it togeather and win the national championship?


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

OZZY said:


> Well I have come to realize that you were just straddling the fence. Thus, your great rock solid arguments are indisputable because you do not go to far in one direction or the other. I on the other hand do the exact opposite.
> 
> So yes, if this is a high school debate competition, you win, I don't care. Sure you didn't say they would win straight out, you said they could win. Well then you could say anything because its not admitting it will happen, and really anything could happen so by saying could, you can't be touched.



If you feel like you need to insult me for using reason and logic, go ahead.


So let me get this straight. You say that Duke could not beat UNC. If I disagree with that statement, my only option (in your world) is to say that UNC could not beat Duke? There is no in-between?

And stop acting like it is admirable to ignore reason and practice hyperbole and shock-value.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Why are people being insulted and condescended to for using their brains?


----------



## On Thre3 (Nov 26, 2003)

Clawkwork said:


> Why are people being insulted and condescended to for using their brains?


duke and carolina fans dont exactly like each other.


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

On Thre3 said:


> duke and carolina fans dont exactly like each other.


 yeah just like I hate any Missouri fan, anything they say is uninformed.


----------



## The Chach (Apr 30, 2005)

OZZY said:


> Alright, lets put things in perspective though, the UNC lineup this year would kill that Duke team next year.
> 
> PG Felton
> SG McCants
> ...




Im remebering something here....... 2 games that were decided by a total of three points...? How could it be then, that UNC who lost to Duke the first time and should have lost the 2nd time (if Ewing could handle the ball under pressure) how could this team kill an even more improved Duke team? Go figure


----------



## The Chach (Apr 30, 2005)

OZZY said:


> Redick: Another player, 4 years in college, great college player, pro success not so great most likely. Awesome shooter, mentally strong but lacks overall athletic ability and quickness. Another player that will maximize his ability but his pro potential is questionable. Solid but not great. Thus McCants > Redick.
> 
> .



If im not wrong this about College ball and has nothing at all to do with the pro careers of these guys, colleg ball wise how can you possibly pick McCants over Redick

Is McCants one of the greatest three point shooters of all time?
Does McCants have the best carreer Ft % in NCAA history?
Did McCants carry his team to the ACC championship?
Was McCants bested in the first game by Redick? (Can't compare the second game because he didn't even play)


Quit talkin up these UNC guys their talented but wont be Gods gift to basketball


----------

